# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Pees afscheuring heupgewricht na plaatsen prothese ??

## christel1

Hallo, 

5 jaar geleden is er bij mij een heupprothese geplaatst na het breken van mijn heup op 45 jaar. 
Nu zijn we 5 jaar verder en ik verga bij het stappen van de pijn in mijn heup en been tot de knie toe. 
Volgens de orthopedist zou er niks mis zijn met de prothese op zich, ik heb mijn twijfels want de dr die de scanner genomen heeft dacht dat mijn heup op een bepaalde plaats zou los zitten... dus maandag ga ik proberen om die dr te bellen, vandaag was hij er niet meer. 
Volgens de ortho zou mijn pees afgescheurd zijn maar hij zou me eens moeten zien als ik niet meer kan gaan van de pijn maar ja dat is niet op commando dus, ik slik tramadol 100 rt als ik het niet meer kan houden van de pijn en dat is dikwijls... 
Ik zie het niet zitten om nog 15 jaar met dagelijkse pijn door het leven te gaan tot ze de heupprothese moeten vervangen. Nu gaan ze een punctie doen van het vocht rond de heup, misschien volgende vrijdag omdat ik dan onder algemene narcose een teenoperatie moet ondergaan, als het niet kan dan moet ik op een andere dag binnen in het dagziekenhuis... 
Ik ben wel van plan van als ik zo'n klote dag heb dat ik echt geen 100 meter kan gaan van de pijn zonder pijnstillers naar spoed te rijden maar ik weet natuurlijk nooit of de orthopedist die mijn prothese gestoken heeft er dan gaat zijn en hij moet me wel zien dan... de buren zien me soms manken van de pijn en ik weet nu echt niet of het de pees is die afgescheurd is die me zoveel last bezorgd of mijn heupprothese zelf... 
Je kan het vergelijken met een afscheuring van de kruisbanden of enkelbanden van een knie of voet en die nooit geopereerd is of nooit ingegipst is en hersteld maar de pijn is er constant, en ik heb constant pijn bij lopen, wandelen, bukken... ik weet het dus niet meer... 
Pees laten opereren of niet, wie heeft hier ervaring mee, goeie of slechte, alle raad is welkom
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------

